# primer / pva sprayer



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

what is the best sprayer for a high production company ? i have been using speeflo 8900 but still go threw one every year or so . any better ones out there ?


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

How many jobs a year are you using it, or how many times a month?


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

Spray about 500 gallons a week of regular Sherman Williams pro mar 700


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

If you.re spraying that much,get a Titan 1140 minimum, or Graco V lots of money but last longer, make sure to treat it right and always-always-and I repeat always clean it at the end of the day.


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

i love graco titans are worse than wagners at lowes !


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Mike, the crap they sell at box store is for HO, look up Titan online, Ive used them for 30 years, I get about 5 years tops out of them before any repair or rebuild, I,m not a Graco fan JMO. DSJOHN


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

dsjohn i realize these are good pumps titan allso makes the speeflo pumps i currently use i just cant stand electric machines to much stuff in the motors to break if they get knocked around a little and trying to pump thick or cold primer generally pops the breaker i do have a titan 640 for little jobs and it works o.k. i was thinking a bout a graco texture pump i figure if they are made to spray mud should have no problem with thick primer what do you think ?


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Look into the MarkV, very expensive, does what you are looking for but there PR sucks, almost like comcast cable,good luck? John


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

well my speeflos are 5000 and up so they are close to the price thanks for the input if you are talking comcast your in my area and we call them satan in these parts ! :thumbup:


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

personally, imo, you got about the best sprayer on the market...your pumping some serious volume though...you could look into the speeflo di pumps if you want to get into direct immersion. may also check out the graco gh series pumps too

the next step up is the 12000 speeflo but if you are getting the volume you need, the 12000 wont benefit you a whole lot


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Buddy has a fleet of graco IVs and Vs. Some over ten years old, mostly gas powered. He runs twenty painters and puts on an assload of paint. I used one of his Vs awhile back, a ten year old rig, rebuilt once, worked like new, sprayed SpeedSkim like it was water.


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

well lots o good ideas and i think my mind is made the speeflo 12000 is out of the picture i am a 1 man crew and allready screwed my back by lugging my 8900 in and out of a 4x4 truck i think ill check the mark Vs in a gas unit weight should be a little better


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

500 gals a week, sorry can't help there. I spray probably once a month, the most 30-40 - 5 gals.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

drywallmike08 said:


> well lots o good ideas and i think my mind is made the speeflo 12000 is out of the picture i am a 1 man crew and allready screwed my back by lugging my 8900 in and out of a 4x4 truck i think ill check the mark Vs in a gas unit weight should be a little better


Your a one man crew and you spray 100 5/gals per week.

Thats 14.2 buckets/day if you work 7 days

OR

thats 20 buckets/day if you work 5 days


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Sorry re-read that, your only spraying 500 gals/wk

thats 100 buckets

That would be 14.2 buckets for 7 days or 20 buckets/day for 5 days.


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

Like I said when we have that much I average rite now 80 gallons a day or 8 5s i work when there is houses to spray sometimes 7 days aweek


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

drywallmike08 said:


> Like I said when we have that much I average rite now 80 gallons a day or 8 5s i work when there is houses to spray sometimes 7 days aweek


I hear ya,,, but I use a spray-tech from Blowes for paint. I have a Graco mark IV that I use for spraying mud for level5. I would even think of using that big a sprayer for paint. Just me, I know, but a Blowes sprayer, will pump paint ALL day long, they are cheap, they hold up great, and they are really cheap to re-build. Today, I sent my spray-tech 1920 in to get re-built. i bought it in 2005. This is the first time i have had to re-build it. My Mark IV, I had ONE YEAR, had to have re-built, and it cost me more to re-build it than the spray-tech cost new. Not trying to find fault, but wouldn't 8-5's be 40 gals?


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I hear ya,,, but I use a spray-tech from Blowes for paint. I have a Graco mark IV that I use for spraying mud for level5. I would even think of using that big a sprayer for paint. Just me, I know, but a Blowes sprayer, will pump paint ALL day long, they are cheap, they hold up great, and they are really cheap to re-build. Today, I sent my spray-tech 1920 in to get re-built. i bought it in 2005. This is the first time i have had to re-build it. My Mark IV, I had ONE YEAR, had to have re-built, and it cost me more to re-build it than the spray-tech cost new. Not trying to find fault, but wouldn't 8-5's be 40 gals?


 sorry capn. got off early today maybee to many budweisers my math was wrong 16 buckets a day and yes the holmes depot and blowes sprayers do last a while but the pva i spray is THICK and i use a 1275 tip in order to get my jobs done in a day thats the reason i use those 5 to 6 thousand dollar sprayers it takes about 30 minutes to spay 40 gallons of thick primer an average 3 to 4 thousand sqf house no lowes pump could even come close


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

drywallmike08 said:


> sorry capn. got off early today maybee to many budweisers my math was wrong 16 buckets a day and yes the holmes depot and blowes sprayers do last a while but the pva i spray is THICK and i use a 1275 tip in order to get my jobs done in a day thats the reason i use those 5 to 6 thousand dollar sprayers it takes about 30 minutes to spay 40 gallons of thick primer an average 3 to 4 thousand sqf house no lowes pump could even come close


Forgive my if I think your full of it


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Forgive my if I think your full of it


 go ahead challenge me pva and texture is the one thing i know best and when it comes to work i dont f ck around 30 mins to spray 40 gallons is average in this area maybee you should upgrade that blowes sprayer


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

drywallmike08 said:


> it takes about 30 minutes to spay 40 gallons of thick primer an average 3 to 4 thousand sqf house no lowes pump could even come close



That is amazing!


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

i wish there was a couple production spray guys from the northwest posting on here so some one could back me up i fell like a fish outa the pond


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

drywallmike08 said:


> go ahead challenge me pva and texture is the one thing i know best and when it comes to work i dont f ck around 30 mins to spray 40 gallons is average in this area maybee you should upgrade that blowes sprayer


You da man,,, you da man.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

drywallmike08 said:


> go ahead challenge me pva and texture is the one thing i know best and when it comes to work i dont f ck around 30 mins to spray 40 gallons is average in this area maybee you should upgrade that blowes sprayer


Thats 1.33333 gals/min impressive


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

i'll have to play both sides of the fence on this one...mike, i can sure see it being capable because I have used the 8900 but don't own one...I seen a sprayer dump 200gal of dryfall off a lift which is time consuming, in one 6hr evening..BUT...there was a ground man on the pump feeding the 4 50 gal drums

I am kinda with Capt, that it is a challenge to do that daily as a single man crew, but if your just priming and not backrolling (fogging we call it here), then it is possible with that pump

I agree that it is a heavy SOB...and believe it or not, heavier with the electric motor....maybe you could look in to an air assisted president type sprayer...but you would probably have to have your material stocked in drums instead of buckets...you could also rig it in your vehicle, but that would be a pain going back and forth changing a bucket every 5 min...less actually, just figuratively speaking

also...hats off because that is a MASSIVE tip you are using:thumbup:


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

no i dont backroll its not needed in what i do the houses i do are mostly harbour homes / harbourhomes.com i do about 90% of their work and all the homes on the site were sprayed by me these homes take me 2 hours for the small models and 3 or 4 hours for the larger homes thats sweaping up after tapers masking whole house spraying pva texture scraping floors and loading trash extra materials / scafolding / ladders

yes that is a brute machine to lift and in the summer i take camper shell off my truck and just leave it in the back i have 150 ft of hose and i use a 35 gallon trash can to pump out of works pretty good for me !


----------



## dawes11 (Jan 21, 2009)

drywallmike08 said:


> i wish there was a couple production spray guys from the northwest posting on here so some one could back me up i fell like a fish outa the pond


 I'm in Wa state and have had this argument on here before. Yes in this State we do prime before texture and yes its cheap and fast. I might be a littlew slower than Mike but I would say def no more than an hour to spray 40 gallons easy. I have a Graco 695 and a Mark v.


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

thank you for posting on this thread makes me nuts when people in other areas put there .02 cents in on how things are done in our area 



awesome day today
only 1 to prime !:thumbup:


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

drywallmike08 said:


> thank you for posting on this thread makes me nuts when people in other areas put there .02 cents in on how things are done in our area
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my .02c still says 40gal. in a 1/2 hours is still amazing

I think you read his post wrong he's saying 40 in an hour. This sound more realistic. Your twice his speed I think not.


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

Mudstar said:


> my .02c still says 40gal. in a 1/2 hours is still amazing
> 
> I think you read his post wrong he's saying 40 in an hour. This sound more realistic. Your twice his speed I think not.


 DUDE READ YOUR PROFILE NUFF SAID !!!!! girls girls girls means no girls gals woman !


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

Mudstar said:


> my .02c still says 40gal. in a 1/2 hours is still amazing
> 
> I think you read his post wrong he's saying 40 in an hour. This sound more realistic. Your twice his speed I think not.


 no where on your profile does it say NORTHWEST SPRAY MAN 
so shut your pie hole and let the pro's type :yes:


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

What gear do you have that sprays 1.3 gal a minute DUDE?


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

did you foget to read the prior posts ? speeflo 8900 w/1275 tip !


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

I did'n't think you owned this machine.

Oh 200 gal. in 6 hours sound realistic

Its not 40 gal in 1/2 hour.


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

Mudstar said:


> I did'n't think you owned this machine.
> 
> Oh 200 gal. in 6 hours sound realistic
> 
> ...


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

You should reread your own posts, you have 3 stories on how much you can spray. Is it story time again?


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

nowhere in my posts have i said any different so please exsplain your side


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

my mistake there's 4 posts with you stating your ability to spray more then I think you can.



drywallmike08 said:


> Spray about 500 gallons a week of regular Sherman Williams pro mar 700





drywallmike08 said:


> Like I said when we have that much I average rite now 80 gallons a day or 8 5s i work when there is houses to spray sometimes 7 days aweek





drywallmike08 said:


> it takes about 30 minutes to spay 40 gallons of thick primer an average 3 to 4 thousand sqf house no lowes pump could even come close





drywallmike08 said:


> no i dont backroll its not needed in what i do the houses i do are mostly harbour homes / harbourhomes.com i do about 90% of their work and all the homes on the site were sprayed by me these homes take me 2 hours for the small models and 3 or 4 hours for the larger homes thats sweaping up after tapers masking whole house spraying pva texture scraping floors and loading trash extra materials / scafolding / ladders
> 
> yes that is a brute machine to lift and in the summer i take camper shell off my truck and just leave it in the back i have 150 ft of hose and i use a 35 gallon trash can to pump out of works pretty good for me !


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

I think Mudstar has a legitimate point here,now no fighting boys, I,m sure you can spray there Mike,Ive been spraying for 31 years so got a little knowledge, I was going to say something earlier but thought not to get under your skin.You are talking 2 different cats here- 1 of them I,ll be hard pressed to believe you spray 500 gallons of promar a week-if you do youre a better man than most!!! Actually, if you are only spraying-nothing else,not masking backrolling,cleaning up its possible. but not likely.


----------



## tricounty dwall (Apr 29, 2010)

I agree. i was going to say something to but i kept out. U said that spraying open ceilings not houses in one post and then u said in another that u spray houses. now its possible to spray that much a week. but not a 1 man crew. not prepping it also. And also i dont know anywhere building that many house anywhere..


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

tricounty dwall said:


> I agree. i was going to say something to but i kept out. U said that spraying open ceilings not houses in one post and then u said in another that u spray houses. now its possible to spray that much a week. but not a 1 man crew. not prepping it also. And also i dont know anywhere building that many house anywhere..[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I was stating the houses I spray are 8 to 9 foot lids not that I only spray lids and
> I also posted WHEN WE HAVE THAT MUCH I average two homes a day sometimes none depends on the day


----------



## tricounty dwall (Apr 29, 2010)

Do u own the buisness?


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

tricounty dwall said:


> Do u own the buisness?




No but have been there only spray guy for over 13 years now


----------

